# OZ Superleggera vs Ultraleggera



## projektilski (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm owner of 18" 5x112 ET35 Superleggera wheels. The only problem I have, is that they look like Ultraleggera, not Superleggera. Is this possible?


----------



## are you awake (May 19, 2005)

interesting, they are stamped super but those are definitely ultras


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

how odd 

i opened the thread and instantly said those are ultaleggera :screwy:


----------



## projektilski (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought they are fake, but never heard of fake OZ wheel and they are really light, much lighter then another set of 18" VW Detroits I have. 

--
Sent via mobile


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Where did you get those from? Definitely Ultraleggeras.


----------



## projektilski (Dec 14, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> Where did you get those from? Definitely Ultraleggeras.


Bought them used.


----------



## antonijabijuklic (Jul 4, 2015)

projektilski said:


> 4ceFed4 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get those from? Definitely Ultraleggeras.
> ...


Is this misery solved.. 
I have the same problem


----------

